# Old Garrison boots vs Parade boots



## myfeethurt (22 Dec 2004)

Any boot experts out there?
Were the old 11 hole, cap-toe, ranger soled Garrison boots made by HH Brown, under the same sizing as the Parade/Cadet 7 hole boots? So Basically, If I take a 9D in the Parade 7 hole, do I take the same size in the old Garrison 11 hole boots? Is the sizing the same or different?
Anyone have any knowledge on this?
Cheers


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Dec 2004)

: ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Dec 2004)

Ya, I remember those bloody boots and that whole horrid (garrison dress unifrom with belt) uniform too. Whoever thought of a camouflage 'smock' only to be worn 'in garrison/in doors' should have had their head read!

This was a complete waste of $$$$, and this could have gone to much better causes (field related kit for example).

Does anyone know how much the CF spent on this venture?

Regards,


Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Dec 2004)

Yup filling in the pebbles! : ;D


----------



## HootbornE (27 Dec 2004)

I loved the duck hunter cam that went with it..   Chicks dig that stuff :evil:


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Jan 2005)

Don't know if the sizes are similar, but I do know that the garrison boots are getting very difficult to find, especially in the more popular sizes (like 9s,). I spent a whole day travelling around toronto trying to find a pair of 9 1/2 and it was just by sheer luck that Hero's in Oshawa had a pair (the owner was dumbfounded that he even had them, and wanted to know where I found them in the store).  There are other companies that make that style of boot just google army boots or military boots and you will find a bunch of sites that carry them.


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Jan 2005)

I thought *initially * the old garrison dress was a refreshing change..... until I was issued it, then my thoughts changed quickly!!

The boots were wicked to shine and I think the belt was added so that junior members entering the mess would have to buy a round when they forgot to remove their regimental belt!!

I'm sure millions were spent on the project and now the surplus stores are full of them.


----------



## myfeethurt (3 Jan 2005)

Thanks Hatchetman,

You are right! Here in Toronto some places want $200.00 for a new pair of Garrison boots cause they don't make them any more. They used to be made by H.H. Brown in Quebec along with the parade boots I believe. A lot of the surplus stores are starting to stock replicas that are made in China. Several stores told me they loose 15-20 sales a week because they don't have the sizes in Garrison boots and can't get them anymore. I will keep searching, but they are becoming rare as people like them with their Levi's. Damn, I wish they sold brown Corcoran jump boots here too!
Cheers


----------



## dw_1984 (3 Jan 2005)

According to the tease the soldier website, H. H. Brown, in addition to the parade boot, are 1 of 2 manufacturers to make the Wet Weather Boots.


----------



## ArmyRick (4 Jan 2005)

Garrisson dress. Complete and total waste of money and time. Thank you CF for getting rid of it many moons ago (This is one of the logical decisions the CF made).


----------



## kellywmj (4 Jan 2005)

I was walking along Granville Street in Vancouver(for those of you who are not familiar with Van, there are a number of shops specializing in "adult" products), and in one of these shop windows, there was a manequin dressed in a leather garter belt, with a black leather forage cap, with a whip in its hand, wearing garrison boots! I thought to myself, now thats the only appropriate use for those god awful things.


----------



## beach_bum (4 Jan 2005)

Hmmmm....I was wondering what I should do with those boots collecting dust in my basement!  lol


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

If they are in good shape, you would probably get a good price for them at a surplus shop.


----------



## beach_bum (4 Jan 2005)

They are  dusty, but still shinny!  lol  With my luck just after I got rid of them, they would decide to bring Garrison Dress back and I'd have to break in a new pair.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Jan 2005)

The likelyhood of that occurring is the same as the Army getting M1 Abrams, the Air Force getting replacements for the F-18's and the Navy getting aircraft carriers!!


----------



## chasemus (15 Jan 2005)

These jump boots were mentioned earlier:

http://www.armynavymilitarysurplus.com/index.cfm?action=cat.prodInfo&productID=78&categoryID=520

I can't stand the jump boot tread.. I like vibram's solid garrison and sierra styles, but whatever.


-Chase


----------



## ForsterFB (27 Nov 2007)

Does anyone know if the 11 hole boots were csa approved?


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2007)

ForsterFB said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the 11 hole boots were csa approved?



Garrison boots? NO, but then they never were issued as safety footwear.

I just answered this question (about parade boots & SSF boots) in another thread. Or is it your intention to ask this same question about every type of footwear that the CF has ever had in it's inventory?

If so, the "YES" answer -- is applicable to Linemen's boots, safety boots, and fire fighter boots. 

Locked.


----------

